# Flexible (Silikon) Tastatur



## Bentok (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

wiedereinmal benötige ich euren Rat in Sachen PC Zubehör. Und zwar habe ich mir überlegt mir eine zweite Tastatur anzulegen und zwar so eine:

http://www.trendtop.de/bilder/180.jpg

Im Schnitt kosten diese "Flexiblen Tastaturen (im günstigsten Fall) zwischen 10~15&#8364;. An und fürsich bisher kein Problem, ABER:

Ich habe von einigen gehört, das die Tasten durchaus schwer zu drücken sind, bzw. einige Tasten feste gedrückt werden müssen, damit der gewünschte Buschtabe als "gedrückt" erkannt wird.

Andere wiederrum sagen, das es eine der besten Tastaturen ist die sie sich jemals gekauft haben.

Meine Frage ist, habt jemand von euch schonmal mit so einer Tastatur getippt? Wie ist das Gefühl? Ist es eine "gute" Gamer Tastatur? Lassen sich mit solchen Tastaturen auch ohne Probleme mal lange Texte schreiben?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Wagga (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich persönlihch habe sollch eine Tastatur noch nicht,
würde mir aber eine Anschaffen wenn meine aktuelle den Geist aufgeben würde, vor allem die Reinigung sind bei diesen Tastaturen sehr einfach und praktisch durchführbar einfach abwischen oder unter fliesendes Wasser halten und wieder sauber.

Also Hygienetechnisch sind diese Tastaturen am besten meiner Meinung.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Bentok (1. Oktober 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Hallo ich persönlihch habe sollch eine Tastatur noch nicht,
> würde mir aber eine Anschaffen wenn meine aktuelle den Geist aufgeben würde, vor allem die Reinigung sind bei diesen Tastaturen sehr einfach und praktisch durchführbar einfach abwischen oder unter fliesendes Wasser halten und wieder sauber.
> 
> Also Hygienetechnisch sind diese Tastaturen am besten meiner Meinung.
> ...



Dies ist mir ja schon bekannt, ist jedoch nicht ganz das was ich wissen wollte. Denn ich säubere auch normale Tastaturen mit Wasser, auch wenn man die vorher auseinanderbauen muss. Ich hab da kein Problem mit, mich mal etwas länger mit einer Tastatur zu beschäftigen, wenn sie es denn wert ist. Also ich habe jetzt eine "Dell-Standart-Tastatur" die ich mal gebraucht geschenkt bekommen hab.

http://picnic.ciao.com/de/9696019.jpg

und die ist einfach nur DER HAMMER. Hat zwar keine Mediakeys (die mir schon irgendwo fehlen), hat aber nen sanftes Druckgefühl und ist einfach ne super cremige Tastatur. Aber ne Silikon Tastatur ist zumindest vom Prinzip her eine gute Gamer Tastatur, da man die "nur mal eben" ausrollen muss. Fragt sich jetzt halt nur wie sich die Tasten drücken lassen.

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Asoriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch mal mit einer geschrieben, das selbe Modell das du gepostet hast. Ich finde, dass sich die Tasten nicht schwer drücken lassen, aber sie sind relativ wackelig, da in der Mitte der Taste quasi ein Stift ist und drum herum nur Silikon. Schreiben ging aber um Welten besser als ich gedacht/befürchtet habe, aber die kommen natürlich nicht an ne gescheite ran. Zum zocken kann ich dir nur die G15 ans Herz legen, ein geiles Teil (damit wird der Text hier gerade geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wie es bei der Silikontastaur mit spielen aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich nur geschrieben hab, aber das ging jedenfalls ganz ordentlich, von daher ist sie die Investiotion für dich wahrscheinlich schon wert.

Grüßle,

Asoriel


----------



## Bentok (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm danke für deinen Post. Klar würde son "Labberding" niemals an eine G15 rankommen, aber eben diese ganzen "Gaming-Tastaturen" schlagen alle mit mindestens 60&#8364; zu Buche, und sind in meinen Augen vom Druckgefühl her nicht sehr geschmeidig. Hmm, ich denke ich werde mir zumindest eine Silikon Tastatur, als Ersatz/Lan Tastatur anschaffen. Hoffe jedoch weiterhin, das mir noch nen paar weitere Buffies ihre Meinung zu diese Art von Tastatur geben können.

Greez
Benny


----------



## poTTo (1. Oktober 2008)

ich denke mal das bei den Gummikeyboards der Anschlagpunkt für Gamer nicht sehr zufriedenstellend ist. Und btw: Die DELL Tasta haben wir auch Arbeit auch(weil DELL Rechner) und ich find das Teil einfach schrecklich.

Super Keyboard fürs schlanke Portemonaie, finde ich ist die Cherry eVolution Stream

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294319.html

flach, laptoptasten, guter Anschlag, noch besserer Preis. Da kommen Billikeyboards von HAMA, ViVianco und co. nicht ran.

mfg


----------



## Bentok (1. Oktober 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich die Vorraussetzungen von Gamer zu Gamer für eine Tastatur sind.
Hmm Die Sieht mal gar nicht so schlecht aus, vorallem, wenn ich mal bedenke, das auch die meisten Cherry-Tastaturen verdammt viel Geld kosten.

Danke für den Tipp PoTTo.

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Bentok (9. Oktober 2008)

So ihr lieben, ich habe die Tastatur bestellt und auch erhalten. Und im groben war ich sehr zufrieden, denn die Tasten die nicht defekt waren, ließen sich cremig drücken. Naja ich werde diese Tastatur umtauschen, da wirklich nur sehr wenig Tasten funktionieren. Und keine Angst, ich hab fest genug gedrückt ;-).

Wenn ich umgetauscht habe, gibt es eine mit mehr Detail gespickte Review 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin
Gruß euer Bentok


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. Oktober 2008)

hab ne g15 und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden... also wer vor hat, sich ne neue zu kaufen: die g15 ist echt super! weiß nicht wies mit der neuenm ist (hab die alte mit blauem licht und mehr hotkeys) aber ich komm super mit der klar. problem ist nur, dass die tasten etwas länger sind^^ ich komm nicht mehr sofort mit anderen tastaturen in der schule klar^^ aber zum zocken is die echt super^^


----------



## Bentok (17. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe nun eine neue Silikon Tastatur bekommen und ich muss sagen...soooo schlecht ist die nicht. Sie ist zwar vom anschlag her nicht wie eine normale tastatur, weil man schon genauer zielen muss aber sonst ist sie echt super. Hab jetzt nen nettes gimmick und brauch bei partys keine angst haben das was umkippt. Also für jeden der sich so eine tastatur zulegen möchte, zum Gamen ist sie meines erachtens ungeeignet. Zum tippen längerer Texte könnte man sie nach einer etwas längerer eingewöhnungszeit auch benutzen, ist jedoch nicht so ganz empfehlenswert. Und chatten ist damit in meinen augen auch zwar gut möglich, aber wer schnell schreibt ist mit ner laptop tasta besser bedient. Alles im Allem eine recht gute tastatur.


Liebe Grüße
Bentok

PS: Der Text ist mit der Tastatur geschrieben


----------

